# автозагрузка vncсервера при загрузке Х-сов

## BurakVP

помогите, пожалуйста настроить автозагрузку tightVNC сервера при загрузке Х-ов

----------

## Loryk

А тебе критично какой VNC сервер?

Хотя в сущности не важно, вот нашел внятное описание буквально сразу http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/XVNC_Server

Да и в принципе ты можешь добавить старт просто в стартап скрипт кедов/гнома %) У меня стоит просто модуль к Х серверу, он грузитцо автоматом на ту же сессию что и локально захожу. Да и к стати в кедах и гноме есть свои реализации VNC серверов, местами удобней юзать их.

----------

